# torque settings



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

hello out there,

can anyone help us, does anyone know the torque and tappet and timing settings for a cheverolet 454 engine 1982.

having to replace head gaskets, 

Anna and Colin


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a haynes at home guys..think it covers the 454

let me know if you need info... if not, how did it go?

sorry this is probably a bit late now 

John


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Ask my son, re rebuilds chevvys for BRSCA Formula 1.

I'll PM you with his e-mail address.

Tco


----------



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

hello Jon
we need all the info we can get,torque settings, timing etc, the heads are being checked for cracks at the moment should get them back wednesday.
Anna and Colin


----------

